# 12 acres in Amish sector of Georgetown NY



## minnikin1 (Feb 3, 2003)

Nice 12 acre parcel - mixed open and wooded, mature sugar maples and apple,
creek, small pond, gorgeous views, good southern exposure, excellent windmill site. 32 miles to Syracuse. 
2K per acre.


----------



## Randy Rooster (Dec 14, 2004)

Minni-

I am curious what the taxes run on it per year?


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

Which direction from Syracuse? Is it near Onieda Lake? What county?

Patty


----------



## minnikin1 (Feb 3, 2003)

Thanks for your questions. The Land is Sold.


----------



## Ozarka (Apr 15, 2007)

Boy, I wish mine would sell just like that.... $ 2,000 per acre is near what land around here (the Ozarks) is selling for and we don't have NYC within hours...


----------



## minnikin1 (Feb 3, 2003)

Ozarka said:


> Boy, I wish mine would sell just like that.... $ 2,000 per acre is near what land around here (the Ozarks) is selling for and we don't have NYC within hours...


well, it sold to a family member, if that makes you feel any better...


----------

